# 2nd indoor grow. White siberian, Sour AK, Jack 33 + Easyryder



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 3, 2012)

hey, this will be my 3rd grow overall, ive had some photos outdoors but the weather here isnt worth the time and effort had about 6 6ft~ plants and ended up with maybe 3 to four ounces max most went into butter. after that had an auto grow indoor which went well enough so hoping to get much better results with better equipment this time.

so i have bought a secret jardin tent (dr100 think its the old series but the size suited alot better so hopefully its upto scratch) 100cm x100cm x200cm that will be up and running (hopefully) thursday using a 600 watt hps lumatek with a cooltube. 

i am in the process of ordering general hydros 3 part nutes, ph meter and a load of other small things but got delayed so i may need to use the canna terra nutes i have from last grow till then. i was going to ph the soil pix before transplant but now it has been delayed(atleast another week) im wondering if itd be ok to do without and correct with ph up/down(which is also in the order along with digital ph) probably better to wait though. 


these are the sprouts.
1 White Siberian (dinafem)
1 Sour AK (g13)
1 Jack 33 (ch9)
2 Easy Ryder (joint dr)
all fem seeds

seeds planted straight into a perlite vermiculite canna seed mix, so far 100% germ rate out of maybe 10 seeds so i dont think ill ever try paper towels etc, seems like more hassle and risk.
theyre 5 days from sprouting in the pics.

i have them in 5 inch starter pots that i think i will tier into the larger 3-4 gallon pots. definately with the autos but i might transplant the photos fully.
at the moment they are in an old cabinet with about 190 watts of t5ho single fixtures and two cfl globes, may add more soon anyway.

temps stay around 75 usually and humidity is pretty low around 40.
how would the autos handle the switch to 12/12 i added them just to have something harvested a few weeks earlier
i think the tent may get crowded but i am happy to take the autos out and put them in the cabinet full time under the t5s if needed(or even just during the photos dark period) as i finished a grow using only these and got about 2 oz off the best one (others had issues)

any info on the photo strains would be appreciated ive looked for everything i can find and they sound like what im after but i think i read the jack and siberian can grow pretty tall and stretch etc. also the ak supposedly doesnt grow more than 4 foot indoors. 

havent been able to find many grow logs or info on them.

does this seem like itll get too crowded? i am planning on lst'ing anything stretchy before the switch anyway but any other options people would think might work better, suggest away. also i will kill off the weakest if the need for space arises/herms etc.

when would you flip for best results?


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 4, 2012)

I love me ch9 lol, running aroma and afghan haze33


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 8, 2012)

good to hear bubba, i have an aroma sitting in the fridge it was on my maybe list maybe next time, i see you had to shutdown that sucks, what happened? 

this is day 38.
well its taken me ages to update this, ive had alot of ph problems. i started the seeds without ph'ing the soil as some orders got screwed up and i was without a ph pen for good few weeks, when i got to check they were well under 6, so i got this under control for the most part and then transplanted into 2.65gallon pots and started them in the tent under a 400watt MH in cooltube. im liking having some space as last grow was in a 2 foot high cabinet. they were stuck as seedlings for a long time but are starting to grow properly now but still are N hungry and many other things.

one of the easyryders showed alot of stretching despite being lit well enough anyway. so i have lst'd it as it was barely showing pistils compared to the other ER especially. it seems like it has alot of veg growth still to do also last grow i had good results with lst on this strain. 

with the photos there is growth but it is very slow.
im going to try foliar feeding the photos as recommended for a week or two and see if that speeds them up a bit or atleast gets them back on track.

RH is usually at around 50-60%max, temps are around 70-80~ lights on and 60-70 off cool tube is about 6or7 inches above plants so the bulb is a few more away than that. i will be adding some t5 side lighting when i can get my hands on some wood to mount the single fixtures on. i have 10 to use if i dont want to keep the autos under them at nights during 12/12. i will mount them horizontally for now one on each wall between the two poles.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 10, 2012)

day 42:
added t5ho 24watt side lighting and put in the new ruck fan and rhino filter(+more ducting than needed..) the fan is much quieter, the last one gurgled and grinded at certain angles so just in time.


foliar feeding seems to be helping, not rapid growth but better than before and looking more healthy. the developed easyryder has shown first trics and has a slight stink. im going away for the weekend so ill water them tomorrow/saturday and start foliar again monday.
just got to prop up the pots on something now


i might add more lights as it gets into flower or put two on each vertical pole facing in.


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 11, 2012)

they look like they'll be mighty delicious once they're all finished up. I've never dealt with autos before, so I thought they looked kinda small at first but then I realized what they are. Nice compact little set up, Green Mojo!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 11, 2012)

cheers partybro, hopefully anyway,
yeh theyre all pretty small from all the trouble with ph but the 2 autos dont seem to mind as much, atleast ill have something to smoke in the long wait for the photos :aok:
i grew these easyryder autos last grow and got good results and nice smoke, good for making bubblehash too.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 15, 2012)

day 47:
the easyryders are going well even lower fan leaves are starting to show trics i spread out the already lst'd one a bit more and tied down the side branches on the largest.

the photos are growing but slowly, still foliar feeding nightly with 1/4 strength GH3 nutes. i have spotted alot of roots coming through the bottoms of all pots i would have expected more growth, any thoughts? i dont have months to waste is all, i have to start up and shut down growing after for a while.


they seem healthy enough except for the jack33 which looks off and always had.
the photos are about 8 inches high and the white siberian 6~ with around 7 nodes on each. i have been letting the pots dry out till now so i might water soon and check ph and see if it has drifted down again.


----------



## puasurfs (May 21, 2012)

Interesting lil grow you have going on there! They all look pretty good for being all different strains. I am interested in seeing how this progresses, and wishin' ya all kinds'a Hawaiian GREEN MOJO!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 23, 2012)

hey pua, cheers for the variety mojo. pull up a chair, itll be a while.

hopefully they fit in the end, i started lst'ing them curving them around im going to keep the jack33 very low as i hear it stretches alot.
added more soil with perlite and dolomite lime(hopefully..) on top to replace lost soil and fix the ph as im still having issues. tonight will be the last foliar feed id say.


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

I am so in on this grow too! I luv how different they all look I find that very interesting. Ur babies are beautiful! I had to make sure to ADD the dolomite in this time too, so...

Excellent!


----------



## risktaker27 (May 27, 2012)

looking good bogart love your set up i have the same hygrometer got mine from amazon for a $1 i think


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 27, 2012)

cheers risktaker, its a mighty fine moisture sensing machine, you have good taste. ebay for mine. i have a caliber III one hidden somewhere in there too for a backup theyre usually pretty close anyway.

Day 58: filling out alot, leaves everywhere. might flip next week depending on growth, i need these done by mid august'ish if possible so im a bit limited with time and theyve taken ages already. 
possibly famous last words.. but they seem to be fixed finally.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 4, 2012)

day 67?
think ill put in the 600 watt tomorrow and see how it is heat wise and switch over to flowering in the next few days, if im bothered ill pull out the autos and put them under t5s for the dark twelve. 
good growth in the photos and the highest is around 14 inches, getting very bushy might run out of room but should be alright.. i think.

added a 35 watt cfl 2700k bulb to help out the autos a bit  a few days ago.

i have some canna pk 13/14 any advice on when i should use it on the autos? 
its hard to tell what week theyre in because of the delay/stunting.. i think they have about 4 more weeks left but only guessing off of last grow.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 7, 2012)

day 69:
i put in the 600watt hps yesterday and its going well temps at a steady 78 so far with supplemental lights on and if i need to drop a few degrees i can just turn them off.
i changed out the 2700k cfl for 6500k and have it sitting between the two autos just to add a few lumens and give them a bit of a mixed spectrum.

i set the timers for 12/12 and set up a little halfarsed place to put the autos during this, so far it only fits the lst'd one but ill make something better tomorrow just not able to do much tonight. 

when do people count flowering from, the switch in lightcycle or first show of pistils other than preflowers?

are there any problems with erratic time swings? i wont always be able to put the autos under lights during the dark period as im away 2 or 3 nights a week, itll only be for around 3 weeks(i think). im guessing not but someone correct me if im wrong, anyway hopefully the photos dont overgrow the tent.
wish me luck..


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 12, 2012)

day 74 (day 5 flower):
have some calcium and magnesium issues with two plants hopefully on the way to fixing them anyway. theyve grown probably an inch a day and the tallest is at around 20" now. 

the white siberian took the lst well and will basically be a square of budsites. 

gave the autos some canna pk13/14 at around half strength as one will be done in two weeks or so and the other a week after that, good timing as i have some time off work. 

tric production finally kicked in on the lst'd one while the upright one seems to be foxtailing, not too sure as ive never really seen it. maybe just early bud growth. the previous smell of farts has subsided and has gotten alot fruitier.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Bogart!! :ciao: I count from flip....if I count!! Looking good!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 12, 2012)

:aok: cheers roddy


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 20, 2012)

Day 82 (13 of flower):
they all showed pistils sometime over the weekend when i was away, lots of budsites  the jack 33 has already caught up to the tallest sour ak and i think it will stretch a hell of a lot might end up pretty tall. sak is around 25" so far.

gave a shot of calmag to all photos and think one more feed for the autos maybe just water for the lst'd one. i chopped two buds off of it for impatient premature samples, very nice pretty strong & heady. dont think itll be too long now just hopefully itll bulk up a little.

the other easyryder is foxtailing or just has very stretched airy buds, temps arent too high 80  max id say maybe too much light? or is this just from the 12/12 cycle? humidity around 55%

either way im not too pushed with getting a huge yield with all the problems they have had. but would like to make sure its not something enviromental for when the photos start budding. any ideas? 
any estimates on how long to leave these go are welcome, im thinking 1-3 weeks.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice indeed bro!
Sorry for taking a cpl months to reply, 
My shut down came from having a pissed off ex partner.
lesson learnt. Keep to myself.

That J33 is looking mighty fine! Can't wait to see further updates!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 23, 2012)

day 85
cheers bubba, ah that sucks. youre started again atleast. 
R.I.P. lst'd easyryder, ran out of space last thursday and i had been stealing buds off it for the past week for :hubba: testing... so it got the chop. not much atall off of it and i took a bit early but it is potent enough for me especially since my tolerance has drifted off somewhere. its a good head high. crystals mostly cloudy one or two amber.

i rearranged the tent setup so less ducting and more buckets holding things up. temps have dropped a good bit just by being nearer the CF i think so the supplemental lights are back on after a bit of a break. 
i have them pretty far from the light as i have nothing else to prop them up high enough with so ill try get something before they stretch up too much.

the surviving easyryder is a weird one, either foxtails all over it or just airy stretched buds im not sure what is happening with this. 
is it enviromental anyone know? temps are 75ish atm may have been upto 80~ in the past.
too much light? i think i have around 7500lumens per square foot.

either way it is yellowing fast and not drying out quick atall so i think it might be on its way out. trics cloudy and clear no amber. any chance of this bulking out?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 28, 2012)

harvested the last auto. looks like more than i expected but still nothing special.
check out the stretchy (foxtail?) buds.
needed space for the photos and this was at 90 days.

crystals showing up on the photos now :hubba:


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

Very nice bro! Gotta love me some ch9 still!! How did that jack33 turn out? I recommend giving the Afghan haze 33 a run, I was lollypopping 4 weeks veg, 9 flower and ending up with zip colas when said and done... She really loved being topped/tied down/hst'd.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 5, 2012)

hope i can get similar results. its going well in week 4 now, getting tall very stretchy, its the one on the right in the tent. looks like itll have 6-8 inch buds if they fill out anyway.

day 28 of flower:

buds are getting fluffy, lots of trics on the SAK and WS but not really so far on the jack. the estimated flower is supposed to be 55-? days but it doesnt look like it, looks more sativa'ish to me so it might take its time.

all looking good to me anyway.

flicked on the superlumen switch so i should be around 660 hps watts and 75watt~ of t5s. temps are good.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice bro, they all look great, I went almost 70 days flower on the 33 and only got 25% amber.
She was awesome though, I just inherited a tahoe og and white siberian a week ago. Hope they look anythinng like yours lol


----------



## puasurfs (Jul 6, 2012)

:ciao: BMT~

Looking beautiful brah~

great idea about the FRAME and the T5's. I too have 'em along the edges but just hangin' there... :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2012)

lookin good *Bogie*


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 7, 2012)

cheers for the estimate bubba, the siberian smells awesome very fruity so far, hint of bubblegum. looks like itll be the earliest to finish.

pua, thanks yeh its just zip ties and wood its easy to just slide up and down that way. tents more stable too. hoping theyll keep the stretch down a bit. if i had more room id have them on the vertical struts but its pretty crowded.

thanks green :aok:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 9, 2012)

some photos while watering.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Spot on course... :cool2:

i'll keep an eye on yer gj, doin great...


----------



## Roddy (Jul 9, 2012)

Thick and happy looking gals, well done!! :ciao:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 15, 2012)

cheers :aok: pull up a chair

day 37 of flower:
all budding up well, the jack 33 seems alot slower, its only starting to produce trics and seems less developed but has very large colas. really big pistils on it too compared like twice the size of the other plants. hoping it wont take too much longer than the others as i have to shut down.

few fan leaves yellowing and dropping off but just seems like the undergrowth that doesnt get much light. i found this on the jack, never seen one in person before maybe theres some more hidden in there that will make it to harvest.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 17, 2012)

added pk 13/14 to all yesterday along with feed, not really sure on how long these will take as there is very little info out there on these strains as far as i can find and even the strain descriptions vary a bit. im thinking somewhere between 55 and 70 days.
*any estimates on how long each has left are very welcome.
*

the white siberian is covered in trics, lots of small buds hopefully they bulk up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 24, 2012)

day 46 of flower:
budding away well, i have until the 18th of august atleast before some guests arrive so that gives me till day 66 for sure and maybe longer till i have to chop. hopefully theyre some bit finished by then.
the sour ak is bursting with new pistils, tried a sample popcorn bud of the white siberian last night and even now its pretty damn strong so looking forward to harvest. the jacks are huge and still have very few trics. theyre all pistil, side branches are sagging a bit under the weight.

added a 6500k 35watt globe for the sidebuds to add a bit more light and angled the t5s 45 degrees so they reach the lower plant a  bit better.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 24, 2012)

looking mighty delicious in there! I think I'm gonna get a few cooltubes for my next grow, everyone seems to be using them which has to count for something. Summertime temps for me are a problem, and it's probably because of the way i've got my lights set up coupled with the outdoor temps.

Great work Bogart! Keep up the green work!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 24, 2012)

cheers bro, yeh i like mine for temp reasons the only downside i can see is the light isnt spread out so far but thats fine in this tiny tent.
ill probably buy a big air cooled hood someday if i go bigger.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 25, 2012)

im sick and bored so took a few comparison shots.. from flower day 30ish to today.

jack 33-sour ak-white siberian


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 26, 2012)

so mini harvest.. 

obviously didnt put up the t5s as securely as before, one fell and bent a few branches and snapped one off of the sour ak. 

im guessing the plant will be fine and heal up but i can see a bit of the phloam(? spongy tissue) through the wound. should i cover this up somehow like with repairing stems? 
guessing itll be fine just with some added stress anyway. pretty lucky overall as the rest of the plant is fine and no burning damage really as i luckily check very often.
lazyness is to blame but atleast itll stop me taking samples...


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 2, 2012)

week 8 of flower:
...i think.

all doing well and drinking quicker than ever, i think i wont have to worry about them finishing as i should have a few more weeks than i thought.

ive finally spotted some calyxes swelling on the jack as before it was all hair, the colas are huge on it as is hopefully they continue at this pace. looks like the sour ak has started foxtailing but not sure.

ive spotted some amber trics on the white siberian and took a bud to test, drying now, i think i might take a few colas next week and leave the rest to mature some more depending on how amber they are after the weekend. small enough buds but pretty dense. there are new pistils on the buds but i dont think theyll get much bigger. 

any estimates are still welcome just as im not sure on any, all info online is contradictory. i think the jack 33 has a flowering time on the attitude as 8-14 weeks.. bit too much of a gap to be useful.


----------



## bubba887 (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking very very very nice!!!!

Congrats on all th dank smoke your getting yourself into!!

The buds on the 33 look HUGE!!, I got impatient with mine and took @ 10 weeks, maybe 10.5 @ 25% amber trichs.

Do you have a loop? (30x or higher) will let you see the trichomes as they milk up and amber out..

That sour AK looks AMAZING!!! I can almost smell them alllllllll


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 2, 2012)

cheers bubba, 
and thanks for the weeks/ambering, yeh i have a handheld microscope but not a great one though. so far all clear on the jack i think, pretty cloudy for the ak and a few amber on the white siberian. 
its pretty cramped in the tent so i think with even a partial harvest of the white siberian in the next week or two that the others will do better also i have nothing to smoke.. ill only end up picking buds off one by one if i dont.

that first picture is the white siberian btw not sure if you meant that, the sour aks pretty frosty itself anyway and smells awesome. 

the jacks buds are pulling it apart so i put some string around the main colas so they support eachother a bit and have straightened up. theyre the biggest buds ive seen in person, still a bit to go so hopefully they keep going at this rate :hubba:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 5, 2012)

the jack kept falling so i made some supports out of a table i accidentally stood on and destroyed the other day.
had to tie up prettymuch every cola.
looks like more of a plant now anyway.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 5, 2012)

very good looking yield coming up soon for ya, BMT . . . very nice work there


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks dan, 
yeh it seems like its still got a bit to go too, just started seeing calyxes swell and put on some trics up till recently its been all hair. hopefully it continues on at this pace. 
it should have some more room too soon.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 8, 2012)

week 9:
looking good, the sour ak seems to be nearly done ive spotted a fair few amber trics so i might cut feed this week or next after a bit more thorough look. foxtails in the last pic.

i gave an only ph'd water feed to the white siberian as i think ill atleast take some colas to free up some space monday. 
trics mostly cloudy with a few amber but they have been that way a long time im thinking it might not show so much. probably wrong but either way the few buds i have cut have been plenty strong.

 ill leave the other half till i cut the sour ak then the jack can have the tent to itself for a few weeks.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 8, 2012)

think i might have nanners.. some weird growth on the sour ak, never had a plant hermie before so im not too sure but it looks very different to me anyway. 
any thoughts?
this plant had a light fall on it and cook it for atleast 20 minutes so i was keeping an eye out, i think i caught it early enough if it is.
the plant also shows signs of heat stress on some fan leaves (curling canoeing etc) but temps are good so i havent really been able to stop that.

it is just into week 9 and is looking pretty done so if i have to pull it im not too pushed, theres a jack33 plant in with it that has a few weeks left and i wouldnt like that to be full of seeds so if hermie what would you do? how long do i have till pollens an issue.
i would like to give it a water only feed or two if possible before chopping.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 8, 2012)

found millions more developing so its chopping time.. flushing it now just incase that helps atall. last feed i gave was pretty weak anyway so hopefully it isnt harsh. 
ill chop in 6 hours or so or tomorrow morning maybe.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 9, 2012)

all chopped. 
im happy with the yield, its supposed to be a low yielding strain anyway.

got a lot of popcorn bud ill do a bubble hash run after theyre all down.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 9, 2012)

good job in catching it that early BMT . . . I think you have no worries with the jack plant getting knocked up . . . unless you find an open stamen looking like yellow flower petals . . . I've never seen stamens open up and spew until at least 3-4 days after they are fully formed (which also takes 3-4 days) so lucky for you the sour AK was about done anyway - really great looking trich development on it !!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 9, 2012)

cheers,
another victory for obsessive tent watching!

hopefully i was early enough anyway, dont think  i saw any full on flowers either way got it out soon as possible. tents a lot better now with some space too, white siberian will be coming down monday i think.

the jack is still spewing new hairs all over the place but some smaller buds are bulking up and tric formations speeding up so looking good.
id say its double the weight of either of the others.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 9, 2012)

that Jack is really an impressive looking plant, BMT . . . would be proud to have her in my room anytime


----------



## bubba902 (Aug 10, 2012)

No kidding, that's going to be one hell of a harvest off the 33. that girl inspired me to re order from them again and pick up a few of the 33 packs and crosses ! Beautiful girls you got there, as other people said.. Would be a blessing to have her in my tent!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 10, 2012)

cheers guys, yeh im glad i threw it in anyway it was just a one seed freebie from the attitude. ill order some more myself aslong as its not weak smoke. i hear that the breeders strains are "genetic clusterf*cks" so who knows maybe its just a one off pheno. hopefully not.
im surprised its doing so well its only in a 2.65 gallon pot and with all the problems i had at the start it always looked droopy and unhealthy, perked right up in flower. 
i gave it a few half doses of pk13/14 at different stages as im not sure when you are supposed to use that, lots of conflicting info.. some say 3 weeks before harvest others at the start, midway etc. maybe i hit it at the right time.
id say it would be a monster in a 5 gal.

its nice to have some free space in the tent as uptill now it was well overcrowded, came just in time aswell its the hottest day of the year here id say. had some temp issues earlier.
ill setup the t5s when i take the white siberian and blast the crap out of the j33 till its done.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 13, 2012)

harvested the white siberian today when the lights came on, every day a new branch was drooping over,  i took a few of those friday just to tidy it up a bit.
bit of purple on them

found that the main cola was moldy on the inside.. not too bad and only one spot so hopefully it wont spread to the jack.
not sure what ill do with them... ill have a read later and see what i can salvage.
pretty good haul overall though id say 3X as much off this than the sour ak. very dense buds.

as with the sour ak ive been leaving all smaller buds to dry with the trim just to save hassle, i think ill try water curing these and making some cannabutter that doesnt taste like ***. hash with the rest.

and then there was one...


----------



## tastyness (Aug 13, 2012)

BTW - I love that drying rack.  Is it MJ specific (from a grow shop) or did you just adapt one of those kids storage racks?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 13, 2012)

i do too, 
i got it from an online grow shop it seems to work well, i dont have much space to work with so its needed anyway. one side of the bud is flat but dry so no problems.
handy for keeping strains separate 
i think theyre pretty common if youre looking for one.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats, very nice lookin nugs off the siberian, BMT . . . but that jack . . . oh, what a gorgeous boquet of yumminess she is


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 15, 2012)

week 10:

seems to be slowing down, alot more red hairs and a few cloudy trics, not so much new growth. 

the sour ak is done drying and jarred up. i dont have a digi hygrometer until one arrives probably next week but seems to be about done to me. smells great lavenderish fruityness. ill do some smoke reports once theyre all done.
didnt get much atall but its strong..

comes in around 46 grams. im gonna try keep a small jar of each strain from now on so i can have a bit of  a selection.
white siberian should be jarred up friday.

this is the scissor hash from the two plants so far. havent tried it yet but looks good.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 22, 2012)

week 11:

white siberian is down to 69%~ i weighed it a few days ago and i think its around 100 grams maybe a bit less with the water lost. pretty happy, super dense buds very nice.:icon_smile: 

the jack is still packing on weight, starting to yellow a bit too. ill be cutting it around the 3rd of september  if not before, guests are due. nearly 13 weeks should b enough anyway.
so far all trics cloudy with one or two amber on the lower popcornish buds. 
crystal productions kicked in full force and foxtails on the big buds.

all the jars so far. first 4 are trim, next three are; popcorn buds im gonna try water cure and make edibles with, white siberian in the 3l jar then sour ak.

havent weighed the trim but id say ill get a good bit of hash :hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2012)

that scissorhash looks YUMM!...lol...man, you have it down. Good job on the ladies coming to fruition.

eace:,

7GE


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 22, 2012)

cheers 7, yeh the hash is nice mostly from the white siberian as that was super resinous. hairy hash.
not too long now, itll be nice to have a break for a while to let the paranoia recede.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd love to show up and smell your house, bud . . . awesome hash and the jack is just a gorgeous plant


----------



## tastyness (Aug 22, 2012)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> i do too,
> i got it from an online grow shop it seems to work well, i dont have much space to work with so its needed anyway. one side of the bud is flat but dry so no problems.
> handy for keeping strains separate
> i think theyre pretty common if youre looking for one.



So you use this instead of hanging by the stem or after you've done that?
What are they called- I would google it but "cool hanging bud drying rack" didn't find me what I wanted.  Or feel free to PM me the name of the place you got yours and from there I can find one I'm sure. 

I like how it will easily keep strains apart.  That will be very useful for my current situation.

Plants looked great.  Thanks for all the nice pictures.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL no kidding, tasty :icon_smile: I'm glad you have noticed the complexities of growing multiple strains at the same time . . . paper grocery bags will work fine . . . if you can find a dozen of em in your neck of the woods . . .

so uhhhhhhhh BMT . . . what's yer addy man . . . smell the house, man, remember ?? . . . be right over . . . :joint:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 22, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> So you use this instead of hanging by the stem or after you've done that?
> What are they called- I would google it but "cool hanging bud drying rack" didn't find me what I wanted.  Or feel free to PM me the name of the place you got yours and from there I can find one I'm sure.
> 
> I like how it will easily keep strains apart.  That will be very useful for my current situation.
> ...



hey i just trim and place on these and they work great. 
i ordered from here hxxp://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Plant-Care/Accessories/Drying-Nets/?search_query=drying%20rack#

or growell.co.uk but ive seen them around anyway so id say youll be able to find one closer if in US, look for drying net or net/mesh drying rack maybe.

the net doesnt really get wet i think its polyester or something plastic anyway dries them all the way around fine. i placed some newspaper under the last level to catch bits. once the last plant is done ill be drying in the tent with it should work well id say.



> LOL no kidding, tasty  I'm glad you have noticed the complexities of growing multiple strains at the same time . . . paper grocery bags will work fine . . . if you can find a dozen of em in your neck of the woods . . .
> 
> so uhhhhhhhh BMT . . . what's yer addy man . . . smell the house, man, remember ?? . . . be right over . . .



that would be too easy, you have to sniff it out!

..and thanks, the jack doesnt actually smell too much or my nose has become useless from being around it too much. it smells kind of like pine and pepper.
heres hoping for some ounce colas.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm with ya, Bogie . . . . hey BWD . . . where'd ya leave the napkins ???  :spit:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 28, 2012)

:angrywife: MOLD! :angrywife:
spotted some withering leaves on the biggest colas oulled on them and they fell off with dusty moldy ends on them so chopped off the big colas and have left the rest for tomorrow. 
had to cut up the colas sadly, i would have liked to get a pic to show how big they were cause the tops that they got cut upto now are fist sized.
there wasnt much i caught it early.

happy enough anyway i was gonna let it go till saturday but atleast i noticed it and it wasnt all too bad. ill try my hand at some qwiso now i have a decent amount of mold collected.

no camera atm so ill post up the proper harvest tomorrow after its done.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

wow no kidding BMT . . . on the jack huh . . . no suprise really, those colas were huge and thick

but man, you can get almost all the way there, and there's still a couple curveballs bein thrown at ya, eh?

can't wait to see the harvest pics


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 29, 2012)

yeh i kinda was expecting it to happen especially as its been raining for a week or two straight prettymuch and humidity was way up. just glad i spotted it before it was everywhere.

i chopped the rest of the jack before lights came on and have been trimming on and off all day. 
im pretty happy with it but i think it could have gone the full 14 weeks if mold hadnt set in. huge either way. :hump:
lots of buds, 3 more levels full of popcorn and trim too so ill do another bubble run or add it to popcorn for more butter..

made bubble hash from the white siberian and sour ak trim and got a decent amont its drying now and looks good 
i made a huge pot of cannabutter with the trim after the bubble too ill chuck up some pics when its done, it looks good.

white siberian is curing weighed in again and its around 110 grams.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 3, 2012)

the bubblehash is all dried and pressed. got 15 grams
left to right is; 75u, 25u and the one in front is a mix of both from the third run through which looked a bit lower quality.

i pressed the 75 and 25 lightly with a t press so hopefully it didnt affect potency too much just easier for storage and stocktaking.
i might do another run with the trim from the jack. once its dry.

the jack buds are nearly ready to be jarred. they filled about 7 litres worth of kilner jars. back in them tomorrow.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 3, 2012)

wow Bogie . . . fantastic looking nugs . . . and hash !!

I'm suprised you can even type lol

:48:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 3, 2012)

ha me too, there are alot of rewrites.....
cheers i must try some tonight along with some cannabutter thats nearly done.:hubba: 
just jarred up the jack. its fluffy but there is a hell of a lot of it. this and the sour ak could have gone another 2 weeks IMO. id like to do the jack again sometime and give it the 14 weeks id say it could be huge(if nice).
i might buy a dehumidifier as that was my main downfall this grow.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 3, 2012)

wow . . . I'd like to hear your method for making the hash . . . then you reused that trim over again and extracted more thc into the cannabutter?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 3, 2012)

cheers dan, im basically following the subcool method but being a bit rougher and this time i used dry(ish) trim.
i layer ice trim ice trim ice, leave for a while. i use a spaghetti spoon to mix by hand and just mix for around 45 mins on and off leaving it settle whenever i get tired and have a break with a long settle near the end. 

this time i had the work bag in a separate bucket to the rest and poured the first into the bucket with the screens. drain slowly, press lightly`to dry a bit and tear up to dry for a few days. i did three runs getting rougher as i went as with hand its hard to go too far i find. 
the third looked to be a tiny bit green so i kept them separate and made that third small puck from it.

then straight into making cannabutter. i think hamster lewis here said to in a thread and i did last grow and it was great. stronger taste as you need more to get the same strength as using trim or buds but it works well and i dont have enough to warrant wasting anything i can save. 

i think ill make more bubble hash from the jack trim and then cook that using the cannabutter instead of normal butter to make it super strong. i will be making nicer cannabutter from some buds at some point this is just to not be wasteful. cant see a problem with recooking gently but if there is one someone tell me.

the hash on the right looks weird because it was little chunks slightly pressed together so parts are kind of sandy/chunky. i heard pressing breaks the trics and reduced potency so only did it lightly. hopefully it wasnt futile. still havent tried them yet but they look like they will knock me out anyway. ill report back with results.

im sampling the cannabutter atm and so far 16 grams of it is coming on pretty strongly after an hour. 

the jack is around 67%RH and weighs 203grams. 7.25oz :holysheep: 
never expected that much, especially since it was only 3 foot'ish.
two more weeks and it would have been a monster.

overall i got 373 grams of bud ignoring some popcorn still drying. that will do me a long time.

that got long...


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks for taking the time, BMT, I appreciate it . . . +rep for the great info, and also for a pretty all-around great self-supply grow that not too many peeps checked in on . . . over 7 zip on a three footer, really top notch . . . cheers !! eace:


----------



## rainydaywoman (Sep 4, 2012)

caught up on your grow and super impressed, well done Bogart!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks for the rep dan :aok: i find it handy to keep track of details even if no one checks in.
i dont really write anything down and the short term memory isnt that great atm :smoke1: 

cheers rainyday, much appreciated.


----------

